# Look 481 fork and headset question for the trivia fanatics



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Real question...

I just acquired a nearly NOS 56cm Look 481SL which came with a Look HSC4 fork. The headset top cover is Cane Creek and appears identical to FSA top covers I've had in the past. So that's not a problem.

The question I have is about the fork crown and the split ring on the top of the fork. The pieces all appear to be present but the fork crown on the HSC4 is not beveled like the HSC5. But the ring that is present appears to have it's lower, inner surface beveled. This ring rests on top of the fork crown a bit awkwardly and leaves a slightly larger gap between the fork and frame than I think there is supposed to be. 

Can any of you with real knowledge of this internal headset give me the skinny on this? 

1. Is this correct? It doesn't look to be correct. 
2. If not, what parts do I need?
3. Was this frame originally sold with an HSC 5 fork? 

Thanks for any insight you guys can give. I am hoping to build the bike up but I do wish to have the appropriate headset components in place before starting the project.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

So I'm going to bump this to the top one final time and hope someone can help with a simpler question. 

Does anyone know which headset this came with? Would it be the FSA IS-2 1 1/8? With 36ºx45º bearings? These are easy to source. 

Anyone who can come up with some headset information will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

saab2000-

I've received excellent after-purchase service (re: my 586 headset) from Justin at LOOK USA.

[email protected]

Maybe you could contact him if you haven't already.

Good luck with the build!


----------

